# uric acid



## trudy2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi,Im new to this site. I was wondering if anyone has heard anything at all about having too much uric acid in the body and it could be a cause of ibs. Im 33 years old and it feels like im falling apart(im on my last nerve). I have pains in all my joints,cramps,bloating headaches,retaining water,acid reflux and i havent had a satisfying bm in a long,long time. Im desperate,and i cant handle the pain anymore. Ive been looking around and ive found some info on excess acids in the body and its symptoms.Has anyone heard of this,because i need to believe that i can fix this.I know that i cant live like this forever.im getting too tired for this.please help me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Intesting idea,i will look into the subject.Uric acid,i wonder if an urologist knows about that.Ever saw one and asked him about it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

High Uric Acid causes Gout which may be your joint pain, but most IBSers do not have any abnormal blood values like that. http://www.niams.nih.gov/hi/topics/gout/gout.htm is some info on that.Most of the excess acid stuff is scientific sounding nonsense, but like any nonsense regardless of what treatment the recommend someone will get better doing that regime. I would exhaust the more proven treatments for IBS first.K.


----------



## trudy2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

No I've never seen a urologist.I feel that its a waste of time to go see doctors, i only go when absolutely necessary.I get more results from treating myself. Thanks for replying.


----------



## trudy2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

for Kath M.I've read your story and all I can say is WOW You must be a really strong person. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks







K.


----------

